# Dirt Track Racing and BBQ contest



## sparks1 (Jun 6, 2008)

The 1st annual Cowtown Speedway Brisket Roundup will be held on September 19-20, with the winner guaranteed $1,000 cash! 

The meat category is brisket (only) and your team entry also includes (2) grandstand passes to the racing action on September 20. 

For complete event information and entry form, please visit: www.cowtownspeedway.com/bbq.html 

More details for fans - including Brisket Baskets that can be purchased at the track - will be released prior to the event.


----------



## Thom Emery (Jun 6, 2008)

Sounds like fun


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Q' and race cars..........doesn't get much better than that! 8)


----------

